# I have an all black 2017 BMW X5 what service



## Brewinaz (May 22, 2018)

I am totally new to Uber need to make some extra money so thought I might give this a shot. My car is 2017 BMW X5 all black not sure I want to go commercial yet as there looks to be upfront fees and higher insurance any recommendations? Thanks appreciate it I live in Phoenix area


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I use that for anything under premier or select even then the rates aren't high enough to really make any money.
Honesly tthat's too nice of a car for anything other than lyft lux or uber black


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Good for:
Lyft Lux, Lyft Premier, UberSelect.
Dunno if UberBlack is still available.
Never ever drop down to UberX or Lyft.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Brewinaz said:


> I am totally new to Uber need to make some extra money so thought I might give this a shot. My car is 2017 BMW X5 all black not sure I want to go commercial yet as there looks to be upfront fees and higher insurance any recommendations? Thanks appreciate it I live in Phoenix area


I would skip Uber and list it on turo instead.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Brewinaz said:


> I am totally new to Uber need to make some extra money so thought I might give this a shot. My car is 2017 BMW X5 all black not sure I want to go commercial yet as there looks to be upfront fees and higher insurance any recommendations? Thanks appreciate it I live in Phoenix area


If you NEED money you have no business owning a car like that!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Your driving a $$$ car. How can you be financially destitute that you are considering Uber? Sell the car, drive something that you can afford and use the remaining money for savings.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Agreed. Sell the car. Buy a 2005 X5 if you must. The difference will cover 10 years of driving Uber.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm broke and need money, how do I drive my new $70k car into the ground for pennies?

Serious answer. Get rid of that car, it's killing you.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep. Relying on Uber to help pay a car note is a disaster


----------



## QSR_Uber (Feb 20, 2019)

Okphillip said:


> If you NEED money you have no business owning a car like that!


Not sure he asked your advice on what business he has owning a car like that! Jealous any? Maybe he has 2.25 million in the bank and is disciplined to meet a certain savings amount per month, and is coming up $300 short so instead of laying around he wants to drive to earn the $300. But you seem to have it all figured out....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for registering and reviving an 8 month old thread. ?


----------



## QSR_Uber (Feb 20, 2019)

PHXTE said:


> Hey guys, I'm broke and need money, how do I drive my new $70k car into the ground for pennies?
> 
> Serious answer. Get rid of that car, it's killing you.


Serious Answer: he could pay the car off with a portion of his savings. Could you? Do You have everything figured out in life or just this guys exact situation?



TomTheAnt said:


> Thanks for registering and reviving an 8 month old thread. ?


Love to troll!


----------

